# Bicycle Production Ruling



## facair55 (Mar 25, 2016)

From the American Bicyclist magazine C. 1940's on war time bicycle production.


----------



## johan willaert (Mar 26, 2016)

Very interesting! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Whitey1736 (Mar 28, 2016)

Cool article, thanks for sharing...so maybe Schwinn did make some military bikes by special appeal...or not


----------



## bricycle (Mar 28, 2016)

Interesting info, thanks!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (May 12, 2017)

SOMEONE TOLD ME THAT SCHWINN RESTORED OR REPAINTED BIKES
WHEN ASKED DURING THE WAR!


----------



## milbicycleman (May 13, 2017)

Great article, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Krakatoa (May 15, 2017)

Great post!


----------

